# do women like men with no body hair



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

i've shaven my whole body twice.. felt nice but different.. weird perhaps.. now on p*rn (not home made amateur stuff) most of p*rnguys are body shaven.. so are male models

how often should men shave body hair if they plan on doing it regurlarly.. is veet for men as good as they say


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm pretty open-minded on the subject of hair. I find hairlessness attractive. I find hairiness attractive (and I like chest hair!). Whatever, really.

Obviously some intimate acts are easier when there's less hair to wade through, but hey.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

behave said:


> i've shaven my whole body twice.. felt nice but different.. weird perhaps.. now on p*rn (not home made amateur stuff) most of p*rnguys are body shaven.. so are male models
> 
> how often should men shave body hair if they plan on doing it regurlarly.. is veet for men as good as they say


Just a dude here chiming in with his manly, hairy opinions: Look, I'm not one in a position to tell anyone about body image but I don't think it's a good idea to compare ourselves to what we see in professional porn. They look for very specific people with specific aesthetics and measurements to create a fake world where everyone is attractive, everything is properly illuminated and where body hair, pimples and sweat don't exist.
On top of that, maintenance could become annoying.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't much care, honestly


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I hate the male body hair issue. It seems like the marketing position is to have minimal to no body hair on guys, but then that creates the perception that everyday people should do the same as well. Kind of like the girl's issue of magazines photoshopping women to make them more attractive and then girl's wanting to look like that which can cause body issues.

This kind of sucks for guys with body hair because it's not real clear on how much hair is appealing. When you're in a relationship, it's fine since your partner will like you for what you look like, but in the single world it's up in the air. You may or may not get the person you like if that person is turned off or on by your body hair.

I'm also not sure why you censored the word porn?


----------



## lakecreek (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm a guy, its good I took a look at this thread. I'm not a very hairy guy but I got some so I will be ordering me some Epil Stop. Time to go smooth for the ladies!!


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

I ADORE male body hair. There's been several threads on this before though, might be worth searching for those.


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

BloodAndBullets said:


> I think theres a fine line between lookin like a guy and a f*ckin gorilla. Chest hair is the worst everythin else is okay.


yes im not a fan of chest hair.. but apparently women like tiger line that runs down your chest to the groin.. this was voted most favourite part of body hair.. do you think trimming chest hair is o.k


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Some women probably love it. Personally I think absoloutely no body hair is actually kind of unattractive. To me it makes a woman look so bare and unnatural. It makes her look child like, and that's a turn off for me. Women probably don't mind as long as you can keep it manageable.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

As for me, men should definitely shave armpits. Hairy chests are awful too :<


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Fair Lady said:


> As for me, men should definitely shave armpits. Hairy chests are awful too :<


Awful? bah. I'd feel so weird shaving my chest. I don't think I'd ever do it...lol.


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

im getting rid of it all.... no point having hair n legs and arms , and trimmed pubes while no hair on chest??? im getting rid of eyebrws too.. everythigns going


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

Wait, you can't be serious about the eyebrows and hair, can you?
There's still women who appreciate body hair.



ozkr said:


> Just a dude here chiming in with his manly, hairy opinions: Look, I'm not one in a position to tell anyone about body image but I don't think it's a good idea to compare ourselves to what we see in professional porn. They look for very specific people with specific aesthetics and measurements to create a fake world where everyone is attractive, everything is properly illuminated and where body hair, pimples and sweat don't exist.
> On top of that, maintenance could become annoying.


I agree with this.


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

no its easy to maintain actually..so guys go for it..

if you want to know how, check my other thread.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

behave said:


> im getting rid of it all.... no point having hair n legs and arms , and trimmed pubes while no hair on chest??? im getting rid of eyebrws too.. everythigns going


Eyebrows too? Why?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I love happy trails.  men with no body hair creep me out a bit.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

As long as you don't have epic back hair I think you'll be OK. lol


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I like hairy men, guys with no body hair look...weird.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's fine. Body hair isn't really necessary. And back hair, armpit hair, and butt crack hair is nasty. My Japanese ex-boyfriends had virtually no hair above the waist. I probably have more hair above the waist than them.


----------



## seaport (Sep 19, 2010)

I would not use porn as a reference or guide, my man. People don't look like those actors in RL. 

My personal opinion is that body hair can be really sexy, and smooth, shaven skin can also be really sexy.


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

seaport said:


> I would not use porn as a reference or guide, my man. People don't look like those actors in RL.
> 
> My personal opinion is that body hair can be really sexy, and smooth, shaven skin can also be really sexy.


well darling, my mind is made up and im not going back. i think shaven look would suit me better cuz im skinny and being skinny and hairy is bad combo imo


----------



## seaport (Sep 19, 2010)

behave said:


> well darling, my mind is made up and im not going back. i think shaven look would suit me better cuz im skinny and being skinny and hairy is bad combo imo


Well, sure. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

done and i feel so good.. no body odour or sweat


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

ape in space... you would :lol


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Don't you get itchy when it grows back... ?


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

i use mens body groomer its close cut shave but not like complete shave.. so there is still hair..

it took like 5 hours lol


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

legs are itchy.. should i trim legs/arms next time?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Hair please.


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

no!!!!


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

fetisha said:


> no I don't like hair at all on them except for the hair on their head


i have a little beard is that o.k lol???


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

the people who voted gorilla hair are ew lol...

after i shaved my skin feels so smooth and skin on skin contact feels nicer xD
i love shaving... but not with razor ^_^


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

behave said:


> the people who voted gorilla hair are ew lol..


Aww, really? That's what I voted for. :b

OK, not gorilla hair, but definitely more than slight hair. Hairlessness is a big turn-off for me personally. It makes guys look too young.

But other girls feel differently, so just do whatever you feel like. It's your body.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

These male body hair threads are the saddest thing on here.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

whatever works


----------



## Girl Looking Into Me (Jul 27, 2012)

Not "Gorilla" style, but hair def should be there. Hair is masculine and I love it!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

No, testosterone = hair. The idea of a guy having less body hair than me freaks me out, and I don't even have that much.

I don't mind if the dude has body hair because body hair should definitely be there because he's a man. But I don't want to go out with a full on wookie descendent either. Really, as long as you don't have what qualifies as a shag rug on your back that goes up your neck and escapes your shirt, you're fine.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

komorikun said:


> It's fine. Body hair isn't really necessary. And back hair, armpit hair, and butt crack hair is nasty. My Japanese ex-boyfriends had virtually no hair above the waist. I probably have more hair above the waist than them.


ah well, you'd like me then. I shave off that hair in those areas, plus the lower back and the chest hair and the pubic hair. all of that hair there is sparse and not worth keeping anyway, and it is a lot more hygienic, and looks a lot better.

and it is actually quite low maintenance to keep smooth.......if it was Robin Williams level of haryness, then it would be too much to shave off.

arm hair, leg hair?.....that gets left alone....


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

No hair.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Lolwut? Men are supposed to have body hair.. :yes
What man puts himself through the ordeal of shaving his entire body!? 
All you need to do is take a pair of scissors to your underarms and pubic hair every 3-4 weeks to keep things in check.. :b


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't care, but not TOO hairy please.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

CinnamonDelight said:


> I don't care, but not TOO hairy please.


Does a big patch of hair on my back count?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I used to exclusively prefer guys with as little body hair as possible (I'm still not into facial hair, though stubbles fine) small amounts of body hair is ok though. I'd prefer less but if the guy is awesome in all other respects, I wouldn't be complaining. Preference is for little to none though in regards to armpits/leg hair/back/chest in particular.


Oh necrobumped thread again....


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Lolwut? Men are supposed to have body hair.. :yes
> What man puts himself through the ordeal of shaving his entire body!?
> All you need to do is take a pair of scissors to your underarms and pubic hair every 3-4 weeks to keep things in check.. :b


So are women but it doesn't stop society into pressuring them into shaving it all off. Also, some men naturally don't have as much body hair and I think that's fine.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Well I think eventually we'll to having minimal hair because we don't need it anymore. It was for warmth in the past. I think a lot of girls just want a guy trimmed up and to just take care of yourself. Its all preference though.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I personally think that chest and back hair is gross. However, at the same time, I really couldn't care less with what other people do with the hair on their bodies.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I have scruff, a hairy chest and stomach and I was told I look sexy when I'm shirtless. I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------

